# Home guard dogs and personal protection dogs



## L&CFarms (Oct 17, 2013)

Does anyone use a home guard dog or personal protection dog? I'm kinda paranoid and so someday id like to get one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Sam Burton (Sep 17, 2013)

We don't currently train any of our dogs for bite work, but our donkey and collies are natural watch dogs and provide an early warning system. Our Mastiffs are naturally protective of my wife. We used to keep Belgian Sheepdogs and I've considered getting a Malinois for herding and protection.


----------



## L&CFarms (Oct 17, 2013)

I love the giant schnauzer. They have a wonderfully intimidating bark and they are used as police dogs in Germany. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Have you had dogs... real protection dogs are different from pets.


----------



## DuramaxMike (Aug 15, 2013)

Ours dogs are pets but do warn and have been ready to attack when people have surprised us and them. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Once had a Bouvier des Flanders. DH trained him for personal protection. Tore the suit apart, but was otherwise just a housedog. They will naturally protect the family, do not wander. Being bred as a farm dog, they are trustworthy and good sense.


----------



## abagee_123 (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a cane corso as a protection dog! Wonderful breed if you know what you are doing.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

We have Colorado Mountain Dogs that patrol our pastures. Depending on your set-up, they could be allowed to roam around the entire property. We love this particular breed (an intentional cross-breed), due to the fact that they are very protective, but also very trustworthy and social with people if trained properly. That being said, their size and big bark makes them VERY intimidating!! No one and nothing goes near our girls' patrol area for fear of losing an appendage. They are sweet as pie with our invited guests though, and I trust them completely with our young children.


----------



## wannalive (Aug 29, 2013)

the Belgium malinois do a great job(maybe go good).. we had one recently, but had to rehome her, she was to protective, wouldn't really let ppl come and visit... tried and tried, couldn't break it..


----------



## L&CFarms (Oct 17, 2013)

k9 said:


> Have you had dogs... real protection dogs are different from pets.



Yes I've had dogs and yes I know protection dogs are much different than normal pet dogs. I was just wanting to know if anyone had any and what their experiences were


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Well I have a Giant schnauzer (I love her although she tries me terribly, such a sense of mischief and play), and if you are going to use one for personal protection, I would suggest you have the dog professionally trained(trainer will spend a few weeks training YOU to the dog after they are done with the Dog)... Its definitely a breed that doesnot need a whole lot of encouragement to bite, and modelling that propensity is a huge respoinsbility.
Also I do know that professionally trained and bred protection dogs can run into the tens of thousands of dollars....
That is what I know.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, not only do dogs protect their owners....I've had goats that do this too.

At this time I have two dogs that protect our 6 acres. I know one will keep off strange animals; and as yet, I'm not sure what the other will do as she is yet a baby, just about 7 months. 

Not all dogs make good guard dogs and the one you choose will need to be one that fits where you live. By that I mean, some dogs need more space than others; so do your homework before purchasing. Then get into a dog-training class so as to learn how to handle your dog. That way you'll enjoy it more.


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes two Akitas and a Chihuahua for protection for my DW and children when I am not there. The Chihuahua is a great early warning system and the Akitas are the hammers.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

My Irish Setter bit someone who was threatening me. He gave the person two large puncture wounds. My Bouvier would have ripped his arm or leg off. A real protection dog needs to be well trained.


----------



## solas4me (Apr 27, 2012)

We currently have a Dutch Shepherd for our Home Protection Dog. If you are not familiar with training a dog for home / personal protection, I would advise finding a suitable trainer in your area. We have had German Shepherds, Czech Shepherds and the like as well. Choose a breed that you are comfortable with, I also like the Giant Schnauzers and Bouviers... I was a LE K9 handler for many years and worked with all of those breeds.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Guard dogs and personal protection dogs sound like a great idea. Ask yourself this though, have you ever trained any of your pets to obey a command at any moment and the dog listens a 100% of the time? Most people have not and if the answer is no then having a dog that will bite and you can't control is just a disaster waiting to happen. When the dog does bite someone, the dog is going to suffer the most. It will probably lose its life. I would recommend putting some money aside for it's rabies quarantine because you will be responsible for the bill and don't count on a rabies shot to get you out of that mess. With out the rabies vaccination, your dog may be destroyed because they need brain tissue to test for rabies. Also be prepared to lose your house insurance if the person who got bit decides your insurance should pay for their medical bill. Also prepared to have your dog registered with the state or county it resided in as a "potentially dangerous" or "dangerous" dog after its bitten someone. Most every state has dangerous dog laws, having a dog that bites, is a huge responsibility.


----------



## L&CFarms (Oct 17, 2013)

Again! I was just wondering people's thoughts about the best breeds and if anyone has any. I wasn't planning on getting one any time soon. It's just somthing I've looked into. I realize what they can do and the consequences of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

L&CFarms, you've opened a large keg here as you will discover so many of us believe the dog(s) we chose are the "best" breeds. See my saga about getting my first LGD and how it has developed over a few months here.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/guard-animals/483238-made-my-choice-bulgarian-karakachan-7.html 

I also favor the short-haired German Shepherd as I've personal experience with these in the past.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

I have had 2, a rottweiler and a American bulldog.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

L&CFarms said:


> Again! I was just wondering people's thoughts about the best breeds and if anyone has any. I wasn't planning on getting one any time soon. It's just somthing I've looked into. I realize what they can do and the consequences of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


Its the Dog not the Breed. 
Best guarding and protection dog for me was the most stable Boxer I had-- she just had extremely good judgement and was extremely sound (she had like a knee sprain once, and towards the end had thyroid issues and possibly a brain tumor, but that was 3 weeks shy of her 14th birthday)- grandpa was a Dutch champion and a Shutzhund 3 dog. ( I have the papers to prove it).
I think if you find a breed you like, just check out the breeder and go from there. I do like the European (am familar with German and Dutch alittle bit) method where show champions have to be working champs too....
And true Shutzhund is about balance, and a steady tempered dog (My giant schnauzers trainer breeds Dobermans, and is head of his local Shutzhund club)....


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Also it depends Your personality/ environmental needs and context the dog will be living in-- I have a child, at the time we lived in a dense urban environment, and biddable and kid friendly was a must, and I have a softer personality and a sense of humor-- so for me Boxer was a perfect fit (oh and we are very energetic and active as well also a must for that breed)....

If you are...Hmmmmm.... not sure how to put this....
more disciplined(?)Serious?(!), less mellow(?) and laid back (like me)-- Not sure but the Schnauzer was a whole different ballpark for me-- I was Not used to being tested so constantly --- I just had to be a different person around this dog-- She loves me dearly, but doesnt neccessarily want to do as I say-- It took alot of training For me to learn to give her what she needed, training wise....
The giant schnuazer would be a fine protection dog, for the right person, if you can do the training (as Jason stated)--
they guard naturally, do not like or trust strangers, and that was a difficult dog to have in an urban environment , for us cause we were always going to playgrounds with our child, etc...(we had no yard).


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I agree about matching the breed with your own personality. The Bouvier is obedient/biddable. I am not interested in constantly reminding my dog that I am the boss. I like biddable dogs. Some people like hard dogs, some people like soft dogs. You have to know what kind of dog you want when there are no threats and you just want to relax or take a walk. I like smart dogs. Some people like dumb dogs. Some people want to spend an hour every morning before work exercising their dog. Some people don't.


----------



## gila_dog (Jun 17, 2011)

I've had a few good "watchdogs", but no "guard dogs". All I want is for the dog to let me know someone or something is nearby and then I will deal with it. Usually it's the UPS guy or a neighbor. And I sure don't want my dog biting them. If, on the other hand, it's a coyote sneaking around the chicken pen, or a person with evil intent, I can deal with that myself. The dog just lets me know something is amiss. Best breed as a stay-at-home watchdog? Australian cattle dog (AKA "heeler"). They tend to stay close to home, rather than wandering off, and are very alert and protective of their home turf and their people. These are serious working dogs and they need regular exercise so they are not well suited to being locked up in a small yard.


----------

